# WOOOO, my new endlers!!!!



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hi there,
some of you have seen my desperate search for endlers..well the other day i finnaly got some from a fish shop in the city centre, these arent very good pics but you can get the idea. They were too busy courting with the females. I got them at a price of £5.00 per pair, i nearly got these reeeealy rare livebearers at the cost of £9.00 a pair that look like this but more blacker:

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

nice!  good looking endlers.


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

wow!!! i used to have endlers and i miss them 

what are the fish in the first picture? are they endlers too?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Fish Friend said:


> i nearly got these reeeealy rare livebearers at the cost of £9.00 a pair that look like this but more blacker, i dont know what they are tho...can anyone help me?:


 :king: lol....they arent enlders....i dont even know what they are myself!!


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

thought not :-D


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

why ask then!!!


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

i get confused VERY easily 

p.s wont your angel fish eat them???


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you sure those guys are endlers? There's so much variation in the fish that they look more like wild type feeder guppies than endlers.


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

amelia- are you talking about the ones in the first picture?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

?? because if you are i was talking about them in the actual post..ya know..it helps if you read the whole thing  lol


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

oh-the angel wont touch them, i dont think he even know they are in there they are so small and hes so dumb  i doubt he will go at them, hes too dumb and is too old to move quicky around the tank, and they have tons of hiding places at the top areas of the tank


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

No, I was talking about the endlers. They look like feeder guppies that I used to breed a few years back.. 

The fish in the first picture look somewhat like mosquitofish, but mosquitofish lack green sheen as well as the stripe on their eye is much less dark.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i was thinking the same that they dnt look like endlers because the endlers i have seen are really bright in colour a bit like these http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearersw&1130711933


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

True strains of endlers bring males to look almost identical. Color are more deep and bold rather than pastel in most of them, and mostly you'll see oranges, greens, and blacks sometimes accentuated by a cyan or red, sometimes pink. With a true strain, you won't have a lot of variety in the males, but they will still be flashy just the same.. Either that's a mixed strain of endlers or it's feeder guppies, or a guppy/endler cross, which is not as uncommon as many might think.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i bought mine under 'endlers' they are as colourful as that pic but it was my camera piccys that make them look rubbish..lol


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I can have more or less as many Endler's as I want, for free! A friend has them. I stopped by his place yesterday morning to get three males for my tiny (8 liter) office tank. No females because this tank is too small to support babies!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

lol...i want to support my lfs with them tho, they only get them in like once a YEAR!!! si ti will be a good start


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

good luck my friend said they're hard to keep alive


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i dont agree with that one..they are like guppies..but not AS hardier....i will make sure they are fine


----------

